# Louisville native talks about designing the Pontiac GTO



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Louisville native talks about designing the Pontiac GTO​*​
David A. Mann, Reporter Louisville Business First









_Bill Porter, former designer at GM,_​
If someone asked you to describe the 1968 Pontiac GTO in one word, how would you do it?

Sporty? Slick, maybe?

After the conversation I had on Monday with Bill Porter, the artist who designed this iconic car, I suppose I would use the word "speedy" to describe it. Porter, 84, told me about how speedy things — jets and trains — inspired him as a child.
He grew up in Louisville and remembers watching stories about the air war that was part of World War II. A lot of kids at the time were fascinated by stories of pilots and airplanes, he told me.

"Pilots were neat," he said. He decorated his childhood bedroom, which was located in the Highlands neighborhood, with black cutouts of airplanes. He also spent his leisure time building model airplanes in his youth — something that again reflected that speedy design he appreciated.

Click here for the full story.


----------



## MrScary (Oct 19, 2015)

Prefer the 1st gen to the heavy looking '68.


----------

